# CPU Temp on AMD Ryzen & Nvidia GPU Temp



## GoNeFast_01 (Aug 17, 2020)

Some useful info:

It looks like the new AMD Ryzen chip have some discrepancies on the TEMP given by many monitoring tools.
Confirmed on:

```
sysctl -a | egrep -i 'hw.machine|hw.model|hw.ncpu’
hw.machine: amd64
hw.mode: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X
hw.ncpu: 32
```
Below you can find some information and explanation of the AMD offset in previous gen RYZEN chips.
OC_Benchmark_POST

It looks like with the CORETEMP app the temp that is being shown is the tCTL:MEANING there is an offset of 27C degrees being shown with amdtemp_load for Ryzen on freebsd....


```
sysctl dev.cpu | grep temperature
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 57-61.1C
```

I took down my water-loop 3 times trying to see why the temp were this ASTRONOMICALLY  high in dies, maybe it was pump? A leak? The thermal paste? Algea?...  My previous Intel chip temp were never this high on load, previous I was pretty much on 28-34 C all day idle. I have somewhat powerful loop with (3) 560 radiator , X3 reservoir and X3 pumps so seeing anything above 55C+ is a surprise to me unless my pumps fail. For those members ON AIR with Ryzen chips you can safely assume on FREEBSD Coretemp to see 65-75C on idle just do the OFFSET by 27C easiest workaround.

I tested with sysutils/mbmon

Reading seems to be more accurate but it is crashing will do some testing in future....

========================================================================================================================
I ran to issues and a hunt to find HOW to get GPU temp on Freebsd. I found some thread of people asking about it with very little options or pointing to old dead ports.
Solution I found for NVIDIA cards was to use nvidia drivers tool they provide.
x11/nvidia-driver

```
nvidia-smi -q
nvidia-smi
```

AMD GPU Temp I do not have any so I have not tested but it was suggested to use sysutils/radeontop or x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu might have TEMP reading for GPU.

-W


----------

